# Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!



## nxxkxxlxr

Moin zusammen.

Nachdem ich jetzt mehr oder weniger seit zwei Monaten erfolglos(wenn man die ganzen untermaßigen Fische mal außenvor lässt) gezielt auf Dorsch angle, und mir andere Angler das gleiche berichten, würde ich gern mal wissen wie es momentan um eure Fangstatistik besteht. Sei es Mefo, Dorsch oder Butt. Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, ob von Boot oder von der Brandung (Wassertiefe) und auf welche Köder.

besten dank.


----------



## sei

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Na dann will ich mal anfangen! |bla:
Gestern abend ein 50er Dorsch beim Spinnangeln auf einen weissen Gladsax Snaps! War mein erster geblinkerter Dorsch aus der Förde! Hat direkt vor meinen Füssen mit einem Schwall den Blinker genommen und einen schönen Drill beschert!:m


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Sauber!
Hat jemand schonmal was gutes vom bootsanleger in mönckeberg gefangen? Die vorraussetzungen sind da ja ideal. Wassertiefe 10-15m und der untergrund scheint auch sehr muschelbesetzt zu sein. War da jetzt schon einige male, aber weder maßige dorsche, noch andere angler haben sich blicken lassen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

hab die letzten 2 Tage 2 Fische longlinereleased (waren aber gefühlt eh untermaßig) und 2 Fehlbisse gehabt. hab jeweils mit GuFi und Blinker gefischt. nachdem ich gestern noch 2 Köder an Neptun geopfert habe #q hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr zu angeln.
 Bis Mitte September lief es eine Zeit ganz gut und ich hatte 2 Grönländer, diverse Dorsche und Makrelen aber den ganzen Oktober über habe ich nichts ordentliches an der Angel gahebt


----------



## angelnmike

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Waren am 26.10.in Heikendorf in der Brandung und hatten zu zweit 5 Dorsche und 3 Gute Platten.:m


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Na leute?! Heute garkeiner am wasser ?? XD

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ObiVonKenobi

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*



neukieler schrieb:


> Na leute?! Heute garkeiner am wasser ?? XD
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk




Na eigentlich wollte ich heute noch mit dem Belly raus. 
Wollte schon immer mal nach Schweden...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Pfahaa...xD....ich werds ma auf mefo probieren. Da komm ich wenigstens mal auf ne vernünftige wurfweite ^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

na dann bitte ich um brandungsfotos


----------



## sei

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Heute kannst du mit nem handelsüblichen Schirm über die Förde kiten!  Aber wenns etwas ruhiger wird geh ich auf jeden Fall los!


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

War gestern los.....nix.......garnix.....war mit snaps und gummifisch unterwegs.....auch die naturköderangler um mich rum haben erst zu später stunde ein paar wittlinge gefangen.... dazu zu sagen ist wohl, dass ich auf der bellevuebrücke war und der wind von sw kommt momentan. ..die party scheint sich eher am ostufer abzuspielen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin, war gestern mit nem Kollegen an der Kieler Förde mit der Brandungsrute unterwegs. Hat sich gelohnt, am Ende sinds bei mir 8 Dorsche (6 schöne Klopper zwischen 52-63 cm, ein 43 er und ein knapp Maßiger) und 6 Wittlinge in Speisegröße geworden, dazu noch etliche lütte Wittis sowie Nemos, welche wieder schwimmen durften #6. Anfangs gabs nur Kleinkram, ab 21.00 Uhr kamen dann die großen Dorsche in Ufernähe. Zum Schluss war nur noch das Fischen mit einer Rute möglich, in der Regel alle 5-10 Minuten Bisse, hat ordentlich Laune gemacht#6. Köder war der gute alte Wattwurm, Wurfweite um die 100 m. kürzere Distanzen brachten meist nur Kleinfisch. Waren übrigens am Westufer, also es läuft auch da aktuell, waren auch noch ein paar andere Angler am Start, diese packten jedoch gefrustet gegen 21 Uhr ein aufgrund der Wittling-Horden, selber Schuld, kurz danach gings richtig ab:q. Deshalb mein Tipp: Nicht zu früh abhauen, oftmals gehts erst in den späten Abendstunden los. Gefischt haben wir bis 02.00 Uhr aufgrund aufgebrauchter Wattwürmer, so wie die reingehauen haben wäre noch mehr möglich gewesen . Desweiteren war mein Kumpel ordentlich vom Pech geplagt, für ihn war das Angeln nach ner Stunde aufgrund eines Rutenbruchs zuende und ne Ersatzrute hatte der Dösbaddel nicht dabei, hätte er mitgefischt wäre sicherlich ebenfalls noch so einiges mehr hochgekommen . Trotz alledem kann ich mich jedoch über das Resultat nicht beklagen, war ein schöner Saison-Einstand


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm..........das liest sich gut#6

gruß degl


----------



## sei

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Dickes Petri! Schöne Strecke! 
Langsam scheint es los zu gehen!


----------



## Harrald Junke

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Jou! Petri!!
Wird ja auch mal Zeit!
Es wird kälter!-endlich!
Gruß Harrald


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin!Ich war lange nicht in Kiel, muss aber nächste Woche nach Bordesholm.Und da wollt ich mal fragen:
a)wo bekomme ich in Kiel Wattis,und 
b) ist der Anleger Bellevue zum angeln freigegeben?
vielen dank im voraus#h#h


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Hi,

Fishermans Partner, Großmann, Knutzen...........

gruß degl


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Anleger bellevue ist offiziel nicht freigegeben..steht ein angelverbotsschild...hält aber trotzdem keinen vom angeln ab ^^...aber ich würde mir ne andere stelle aussuchen.  Da ist momentan flaute was fische angeht

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kielerfreund

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*



neukieler schrieb:


> Anleger bellevue ist offiziel nicht freigegeben..steht ein angelverbotsschild...hält aber trotzdem keinen vom angeln ab ^^...aber ich würde mir ne andere stelle aussuchen.  Da ist momentan flaute was fische angeht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk




Einer der Gründe warum immer mehr Angelplätze in Kiel gesperrt werden.
Wenn nichtmal selbst wir Angler auf Hinweisschilder achten und diese befolgen sollen wir uns über den Unmut der uns gegenüber geäußert wird nicht wunder.

Gruß Carsten
> ich angel gerne in der Förde und verrate wegen Nichtbeachtungsmenschen meine Plätze nicht <


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Warum werden immer mehr angelplätze gesperrt?? Weil jemand auf einer sowieso schon gesperrten brücke angelt? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kielerfreund

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Ja, denn damit beweisen Angler ihre Anti-Meinung gegen Anordnungen.

Ich würde mir wünschen das bei diesen Verstößen viel härter durchgegriffen wird um den Rest der Förde zu retten.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum immer mehr Angelplätze in Kiel gesperrt werden.
> Wenn nichtmal selbst wir Angler auf Hinweisschilder achten und diese befolgen sollen wir uns über den Unmut der uns gegenüber geäußert wird nicht wunder.
> 
> Gruß Carsten
> > ich angel gerne in der Förde und verrate wegen Nichtbeachtungsmenschen meine Plätze nicht <




  |good:


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Wenn man da hart durchgreifen würde, gäbe es auf der Westseite nur noch wenige Plätze, an denen man Angeln könnte.
Im Grunde magst du Recht haben aber wenn man sich nicht wie ein Ar$ch verhält am Angelplatz und aufpasst das man mit der Sehne nicht mit den Booten in Konflikt kommt juckt das eigentlich niemanden. Leben und leben lassen...
Interessanter weise habe ich bissher auch fast nur Angler an der Förde getroffen, die auch aufgepasst haben das da alles glatt läuft.

Im übrigen um mal beim Thema zu bleiben:
War gestern 21.30 nochmal kurz los mit der Spinnrute....
an mehreren Stellen ging nichts.
Habe dann noch Leute getroffen die auf Wurm ein paar knapp maßige Dorsche und einige Wittlinge hatten.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Abends und im Winter fahren die boote ja sowieso nicht........war gestern auch mit der spinnrute los...auch nichts 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

sorry, aber so richtig "geschnallt" haben es hier einige wirklich nicht.......|uhoh:. Es geht nicht darum, ob man vorsichtig ist, oder wenig Bootsverkehr vorhanden ist, oder niemanden "juckt" oder oder........ es geht darum, dass sich hier einige frech und rücksichtslos über Anordnungen hinweg setzen....... Und das gehört eben, meiner meinung nach, auch effektiv betraft....... evtl. sogar mit monatelangem Angelverbot. 
Sicher, nicht jedes "Verbot", Anordnung etc. ist zu verstehen......... muss aber eben eingehalten werden. #c
(da regen sich viele auf, dass hier in Deutschland soviel durch Anordnungen und Gesetze "geregelt" wird......... warum wohl????)


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Fängt keiner was in der förde momentan??  Komm grad vom wasser...diesmal auch eine legale stelle damit sich keiner beschwert^^...ich mit gummifisch und ein kollege mit wurm....ich hab vier untermaßige und er zwei untermaßige....ich versteh das nicht...heute war aber auch ziemliches "ententeichwetter"

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scarp

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Gestern in Mönkeberg gewesen.
von 20:00 bis 01:30 - 2 mini Dorsche und n Haufen kleine Köhler und Wittlinge.
Köder Wattis und Wetter so ziemlicher Ententeich...
Hatte mir gestern ehrlich gesagt mehr versprochen :-(


----------



## Karate

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Hallo,

war am Freitag an der Westseite von 18:00 - 22:00 Uhr unterwegs. Eine Rute mit Wurm brachte sehr viele kleine und einen maßigen Dorsch (43). Mit Gummifisch habe ich einen schönen 55er und zwei knapp Untermaßige erwischt.

Die Dorsche bissen alle sehr nah an der Kaimauer (so 3-4m).

Viele Grüße und Erfolg allen


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin Moin,


war gestern Abend von 18.00h-24.00h am Sartori-Kai und konnte 4 Leos und 7 Wittlinge verhaften.
Die Leos waren 2x40cm; 1x42cm und 1X55cm

Dazu kamen noch 4 Nemos und bestimmt 8 kleine Wittlinge


----------



## degl

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin,

gestern am Thiessenkai 2 Wittels für ne schöne Wittelpfanne............Dorsch alle zu lütt

gruß degl


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Komm grad vom wasser. Von 16-18 uhr mit snaps und springerfliege gefischt. Einen 47er und einen untermaßigen. Beide im hellen und auf Springerfliege gebissen. Die fliege kann ich jedem nur emofehlen. Meine letzten 10 dorsche gingen ausnahmslos auf den kleinen beifänger. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Heute morgen von 7-10 wie am wasser gewesen. 

1xkinderstube 
1x37er 
1x50er
Alles dorsche und wieder alle auf springerfliege. Dannach nochmal bei karsten im laden vorbei geschneit und neu eingedeckt. Danke nochmal für die super beratung und das kleine give away 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Azareus

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin
Welche Springerfliege kannst du empfehlen? Möchte das auch gern mal testen, Fische meistens mit Snaps.
Gruß Aza


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Also bis jetzt habe ich immer nur mit roten fliegen gefischt gefangen...die gibts bei "knutzen" für drei euro. "fisherman's partner" hat auch super fliegen, da hab ich mir jetzt auch mal schwarz und shrimp farben zugelegt. Werde das heute abend mal testen. Hakengröße von 4-2 ............glaub ich

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Azareus

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Okay, rote Modelle. Hatte die Polar Magnus ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Hab die grad mal gegoogelt. Sieht auch super aus...sry für die frage aber...hat jede fliege auch einen namen???? Bin ja eigentlich kein fliegenfischer und meine springerfliegen waren auch nicht bezeichnet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sei

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*



neukieler schrieb:


> Heute morgen von 7-10 wie am wasser gewesen.
> 
> 1xkinderstube
> 1x37er
> 1x50er
> Alles dorsche und wieder alle auf springerfliege. Dannach nochmal bei karsten im laden vorbei geschneit und neu eingedeckt. Danke nochmal für die super beratung und das kleine give away
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Und ich war heute bei Karsten und er meinte ich soll mal ne Springerfliege vorschalten. hab mir dann gleich welche mitgenommen! 
War klasse, dort wird man wirklich Super beraten! 
Werde ich morgen mal testen!


----------



## Karate

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin moin,
ich war heute morgen vor der Arbeit für eine Stunde an der Förde und konnte einen 56er Dorsch auf Twister fangen. War auch der einzige Fisch, aber für eine knappe Stunde angeln echt super. 

Gruß,
Karate


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

gestern gabs 4 schöne Wittlinge und für meine Mitangler einige Wittlinge und Nemos auf Seeringler und Salzhering
gefangen zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr...denke es wäre auch noch mehr gegangen aber wir hatten alle noch was vor abends


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

War gestern mal mitm Belly in Kitzeberg unterwegs mit Blinkern...
Leider keine Meerforelle, aber zwei stattliche Dorsche von 55 und 53 cm auf Snaps gefangen...|supergri


----------



## BlankyB

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Hat eigentlich mal jemand darüber nachgedacht mit Gummifisch und Faulenzermethode einfach vom Pier aus in der Dämmerung auf Dorsch zu angeln?
Vielleicht vom Thiessenkai oder von den Seebrücken aus das "Zanderangeln" 1 zu 1 auf Dorsch zu kopieren?

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Mach ich grundsätzlich so....den snaps fische ich auch so...nur mit etwas längeren einholphasen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## celler

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin,

noch nie hab ich jemanden gesehen der von der Seebrücke mit Blinker oder Gummi geangelt hat.
Nach euren infos soll dies aber funktionieren.
Ab Samstag bin ich an der Küste, ich werds ausprobieren ...


----------



## Karate

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand darüber nachgedacht mit Gummifisch und Faulenzermethode einfach vom Pier aus in der Dämmerung auf Dorsch zu angeln?
> Vielleicht vom Thiessenkai oder von den Seebrücken aus das "Zanderangeln" 1 zu 1 auf Dorsch zu kopieren?
> 
> Gruß Blanky #h



Genauso mache ich das auch mit Schwarzroten Gummifischen und Twistern. 

Gruß Karate


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Gummi in der Inneförde geht nur bedingt gut, bei meinen Versuchen hatte der Gummi spätestens nach vier Hüpfern eine Perücke auf.  
Ich bleibe da lieber bei Blinkern die tief geführt werden, denn Grund aber nicht berühren.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Da ich 90% aller fische auf springerfliege gefangen hab, fische ich jetzt entweder mit nem schweren snaps Blinker OHNE HAKEN( der fliegt sehr weit, hat zusätzliche lockwirkung und bleibt nicht im kraut hängen), oder mit nem 25 gramm dropshot blei. Damit kann ich die fliegen direkt über grund, oder auch mal 2m über grund anbieten. Ich habe auch immer zwei fliegen an einem vorfach. 

Da ich pro fliege 2-5 euro bezahle, der snaps dazu nochmal 6 euro, lass ich lieber den einen fisch sausen der auf den snaps beißt anstatt bei nem abriss der montage, bis zu 16 euro im wasser zu lassen.

Auch mit einzelhaken am snaps hab ich schon zwei stück an neptun verloren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Die springerfliege war heute morgen wieder erfolgreich.  Einen 55er konnte ich landen und zwei weitere bisse hab  ich vermasselt. War leider erst gegen 8:15 am wasser. Wenn ich ne stunde vorher da gewesen wäre, wär sicher noch mehr gegangen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Keiner hier mit der Brandungsrute unterwegs?! Werde nächste Woche wohl wieder angreifen, mal schauen, ob ich mein Ergebnis vom letzten Ansitz wiederholen kann, Bericht folgt:m:g


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

@Brassenkönig 

Ja Berichte dann bitte mal...das war ja der knaller was du das letzte mal raus geholt hast.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Der Neukieler macht es richtig!

Ich habe schon mal mit Gufi in der Förde geangelt und konnte zumindest Bisse bekommen...das Grund abklopfen sagt mir aber nicht besonders zu und ich bin darin nicht geübt, deswegen keine Bissverwertung.

Da zusätzliche Wurfweite beim Dorschangeln aber kein Nachteil ist und die Sache mit den Springerfliegen sehr gut funktioniert, ist die Methode mit dem Blinker + 1-2 Fliegen schon sehr gut!


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Stellt doch bitte mal eure Dorschfliegen mit einem Foto ein,
denn Dorschfliegen oder die als Dorschfliegen verkauft werden gibt es jede Menge.
Oder was ist so besonderes an einer Dorschfliege dass sie darauf reinfallen.
Ich sage schon mal Danke, 
Herbynor


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Wooly Bugger in schwarz ist meine Nr. 1 dafür. Dunkle Garnelenmuster laufen auch. Mag die Fliegen zum Dorschangeln auch eher etwas größer.

http://cs235.abwdesign.biz/projects/spring2011/Christopher_Russell/wooly.jpg

Sehr gerne mag ich auch diese hier. Mischnug aus Wooly Bugger und Polar Magnus (falls das nicht 100%ig die richtige Bezeichnung war mögen Fusselschmeisser mir verzeihen...).

http://www.sfshop2013.tbds-server.de/product_info.php?products_id=883


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Sowas in der art fische ich momentan...ich mach morgen mal n foto von meinen. Kann dir aber leider keine namen dazu sagen...nur wo ich die gekauft hab.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Hi neukieler,
da sage ich aber ein ganz dickes Danke schön.
Jetzt kann auch ich mir unter einer Dorschfliege was vorstellen.
MfG Herby


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Hier nochmal, wie versprochen meine fliegen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Und wo kaufst du die??


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Bei fisherman's partner gibts hab ich die gekauft. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

So ich ware heute morgen auch mal los und konnte zwischen 8 und 9 einen Nemo und einen schönen 54er Dorsch fangen.
Obwohl ich eine Shrimpfliege vorgeschaltet hatte habe ich beide Fische auf den Snaps gehabt


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Hm....sehr komisch...hab noch keinen einzigen auf snaps gefangen....wie fischt du den denn? Faulenzen? Langsam einholen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Was mich mal Interessieren würde ist, welche Farbe hatte dein Snaps, mit dem Du gefischt hast oder meinst Du das das keine rolle spielt.
MfG Herby


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Ich habe ihn gejiggt.(Wobei ich als Nichtzanderangler auch nicht weiß wo der Unterschied zwischen Faulenzen und Jiggen ist)
In letzter Zeit hatte ich aber auch kaum gefangen nur ab und an Fehlbisse desshalb habe ich auch mal eine Springerfliege vorgeschaltet, die ich eigentlich zum MeFo Angeln aufheben wollte.

Farbe war heute Gelb Grün Orange habe aber sonst auch auf Rot Schwarz und Silber Grün gefangen ein Kumpel fischt immer gern mit kupferfarbenen Möresilda ...denke also die Farbe spielt nur bedingt eine Rolle. habe auch nie unterschiede festgestellt wenn ich die Farben durchprobiert habe.

Ein Kollege der gestern Abend mit Fischfetzen und Seeringlern unterwegs war hatte auch nur 2 kleine Dorsche gefangen


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

War bislang keiner mehr unterwegs in der förde? Ich werde morgen früh endlich mal wieder angreifen. Nachdem es mit der Springerfliege so gut lief, werd ich morgen mal den guten alten buttlöffel aus der trickkiste zaubern und dahinter mal ne fliege schalten. Mal sehen...


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Berichte bitte wie das geklappt hat, diese Variante habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.
MfG Herby


----------



## Karate

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin moin,

habe es gestern mal wieder an die Förde geschafft. Ein Guter für die Küche kam mit und 4 kleine durften wieder schwimmen. Geangelt habe ich von drei bis halb sechs. Den Guten gab es gleich zu Anfang, dann wurden sie immer kleiner.


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Moin Moin,

ich hab gestern Abend zwischen 18.30-22.30h noch die Ruten am Tiessenkai geschwungen nachdem noch ein paar Wattis vom Wochenende übrig waren.
Zuerst ein paar Zupfer gehabt und den einen oder anderen Biss der nicht verwertet werden konnte. Hab dann auf den Tipp von einem anderen Angler die Perlen an den Vorfächern weggelassen und konnte noch 3 Platten um die 30cm in der letzten halben Stunde zum Landgang überreden


----------



## Eristo

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hab gestern Abend zwischen 18.30-22.30h noch die Ruten am Tiessenkai geschwungen nachdem noch ein paar Wattis vom Wochenende übrig waren.
> Zuerst ein paar Zupfer gehabt und den einen oder anderen Biss der nicht verwertet werden konnte. Hab dann auf den Tipp von einem anderen Angler die Perlen an den Vorfächern weggelassen und konnte noch 3 Platten um die 30cm in der letzten halben Stunde zum Landgang überreden



--------------------------------------

Manche Fische wollen scheinbar gezielt die Perlen fressen. :m

Das kann man allerdings häufiger erleben...#q


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

So nächste Fangmeldung:

Wann: 23.2.2014   ca. 15-20h
Wo: Sartorikai
Wer: Mein Kumpel und ich
Fänge: Kumpel 1 Flunder zum mitnehmen, 2 untermaßige Dorsche, 1 Seehase #d (wussten erst nicht das was ist, hatten wir noch nie gesehen)
ich, 3 untermaßige Dorsch


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Fangmeldungen Kieler Förde!*

Hey Leute ich wollte mal fragen wie es zut Zeit aussieht an der Förde? 
Sind schon Makrelen gefangen worden dieses Jahr?
Bzw. läuft sonst waz zu Zeit vlt. Aal oder Plattfisch?


----------

